# Phoenix Webvisit +ILC130 +Android 2.2



## ibanez007 (8 März 2011)

Morgen,

ich hoffe ich finde hier jemanden der mir bei der Lösung meines Problems helfen kann. Ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Tabletpc´s mit Android 2.2 so nun müchte ich auf die Visualisierung meines ilc130 Eth zugreifen, welchen Webbrowser braucht man da?`Gibts da auch einen Microbrowser? Notfalls nein kann ich auch auf WinCe zugreifen würde es da klappen?
Gruß
Ibanez


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2011)

Versuch mal SpiderControl drauf zu packen.
http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm


----------



## ibanez007 (8 März 2011)

gibts da was kostengünstigeres auch nur zum ausprobieren ist daß doch etwas teuer?


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2011)

Dann würde ich WinCE nehmen.
Da kannste dann mal das drauf machen:
http://www.nsicom.com/Default.aspx?tabid=138

Hat WinCE nicht schon eine Java Runtime drauf?

Evtl. gibts bald ne App, so ähnlich wie bei iControlCenter für das IPhone zur Verbindung mit einer S7.


----------



## Marc (17 März 2011)

Hast Du eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden?
Falls nicht wie umfangreich ist deine Visu?


----------



## ibanez007 (17 März 2011)

hi, hab noch keine Lösung gefunden ich hoffe das gibts bald mal ein app, da mir das Ipad wirklich zu teuer ist für diese spielerei


----------



## Phoenix Contact (18 März 2011)

Hallo ibanez007,

um mit einem ILC1xx eine Visualisierung des WebVisit Projektes vornehmen zu können, benötigt man einen Browser mit Java-Unterstützung oder einen MicroBrowser.
Ob es einen MicroBrowser für Android gibt ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich hoffe hier geholfen zu haben und vergleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Der Service-Team


----------



## ibanez007 (18 März 2011)

nein, durch dieser Beitrag half überhaupt nicht denn es wurde vorher schon alles besprochen.


----------



## andi (18 März 2011)

Hallo,  





Mobi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich WinCE nehmen.
> Da kannste dann mal das drauf machen:
> http://www.nsicom.com/Default.aspx?tabid=138


  Ist aber von der Performance nicht das gelbe vom Ei und die Darstellung lässt zu wünschen übrig.  





Mobi schrieb:


> Hat WinCE nicht schon eine Java Runtime drauf?


 Nein, die Unterstützung von Java ist unter WIN CE 5.0 und auch 6.0 mehr oder weniger rudimentär.  Deswegen "gibt" es ja Spidercontrol, weil das funktioniert, wenn Browser und der Server auf der SPS zusammenpassen.  Gruß Andreas


----------



## Oerw (26 März 2013)

Hallo

inzwischen gibt es einen Brwoser von ininet für Android


----------



## CharlesGary (27 März 2013)

hi, hab noch keine Lösung gefunden ich hoffe das gibts bald mal ein app.


----------



## RrBd (27 März 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich WinCE nehmen.



Hallo, auch wenn der Drops schon lange gelutscht ist: etwas ähnliches habe ich bei meinen Forschungen Suche tauglichen Panel-PC für spezielle Anwendung probiert, ich zitiere meine Ergebnisse mit einem WIN CE Panel mit Cream Java der Firma Christ: 

_Es konnten alle wesentlichen Operationen durchgeführt werden, alle Anzeigen waren gut lesbar, die Skalierung der Bildschirmgröße funktionierte problemlos und ohne abgeschnittene Textenden. Leider ist die Darstellung sehr langsam, nach dem Aufruf von Seiten können mehrere Minuten ergehen, eher die Seite dargestellt wird, gelegentlich habe ich den Vorgang auch nach einigen Minuten abgebrochen, da ich Zeit sparen wollte; möglicherweise wären die Seiten aber noch aufgebaut worden. Insgesamt macht die Darstellung dieser speziellen Java-Applikation einen etwas „instabilen“ Eindruck, manchmal klappt's mit fast noch erträglicher Verzögerung, manchmal scheint die Darstellung eingefroren. _

Ich schätze mal, dass das Ergebnis mit 'nem WIN-CE-Netbook oder ähnlicher Lösung nicht wesentlich anders wäre. Ich würde ja zu und zu gern mal eine Android-Lösung laufen sehen, war bisher aber immer zu geizig.

Grüße

Rainer


----------

